# Living with IBS



## kole (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone this is my first time here.... I have been suffering with IBS symptoms for over 10 years, I have had 2 colonoscopy's and 1 sigmoid all clear. I find my symptoms to be weird.....

1. i will be fine for days or weeks and can eat whatever I want with normal bm's and then I am in the bathroom 4-8 times a day

I start with a normal bm then it continues until it is in many pieces.

2. I never have to rush to bathroom after eating, I could eat a big mac meal and be totally fine I find it so weird

3. On a bad day I am running to the bathroom 4- 8 times usually 1 imodium will work but then I am constipated the next few days

any suggestions

thanks


----------

